# step children



## whatgivinguplookslike

has anyone here ever filed for divorce or separation due to step children? or at least considered it?


----------



## lala

That's what I'm thinking about doing right now! Read my post heartbroken stepmother and you will see why...it is eating me alive inside and I can't take it anymore!


----------



## vbeezy2011

Yes, I have thought about it and am thinking about it right now. Stepkids can tear a life apart.


----------



## borninapril

While my oldest stepson has made life hard and has added to the problems in our marriage, I would never saw he was the sole reason for me thinking about divorce or separation. I do agree with WR that the biggest problem was and is his Father. He idolizes him and for a long time his Father was working a lot and going back to school, so he rarely saw him even when his children were with him. So my stepson would transfer a lot of the things we did together as a family to being things his Father did with him, which was even more frustrating for me. Add to that the fact that his father doesn't like me and has talked down about me in front of his son just adds to all the problems we've had. We try very hard to not talk about his Father and Stepmother in negative terms around him and his sister, just because kids can take things wrong and that things we might say would eventually get told to the other se of parents.

If it's really get bad with your Step kids you might want to think about seeing someone either by yourself or as a family.


----------

